# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Reifen für Winterberg/Willingen

## Anonymous

Hi Leute!
Ich bin z.Z. auf der Suche nach neuen Schlappen. Bevorzugte Strecken sind, wie im Titel schon gesagt, Winterberg/Willingen bzw. andere Strecken die in diese Richtung gehen. Da ich leider imo nur nen alteren Specialized-Freerider habe, müssten diese in Größe 26x2.3 sein.

Vllt noch mal zur Info: Ich habe bis jetzt immer den Butcher Grid gefahren, aber diesen bekomme ich leider nicht mehr in 26" und suche nun eine gleichwertige oder bessere Alternative.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!  :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## smOoh

Maxxis/Schwalbe machen noch 26'' Schlappen.Gute Kombi:Vorne: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ma...reifen-p13536/Hinten: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ma...reifen-p33922/

----------


## fipu

Ich habe fast immer und auf jeder Strecke die Maxxis High Roller 2 drauf. Ich find die super.

----------

